# How do I know if I'm being called as uberx or xl?



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there a way to only accept xl rides?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

XL rides are rare, at least in my market. Generally about 1 in 5. I do believe others have posted about going through UberSupport to have a "second vehicle" (actually the same vehicle with same plate) added to their profile which is XL only in addition to the regular X and XL.

As for pings it will say UberX or UberXL on the ping screen, I believe toward the bottom if memory serves...but it is on there somewhere along with pax location and rating and surge amount if present.


----------



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> XL rides are rare, at least in my market. Generally about 1 in 5. I do believe others have posted about going through UberSupport to have a "second vehicle" (actually the same vehicle with same plate) added to their profile which is XL only in addition to the regular X and XL.
> 
> As for pings it will say UberX or UberXL on the ping screen, I believe toward the bottom if memory serves...but it is on there somewhere along with pax location and rating and surge amount if present.


Thanks! Appreciate the help. I will be more observant of the ping. Lol!!


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, the X/XL shows before you accept


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, in many markets you can have an option to only get XL pings. You should have two separate profiles on your phone.. one for X, and one for XL only... that is if they allow it in your market. Check with drivers in your own city, if they can do it you can too.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Not allowed in New Jersey, I tried, hard, maybe two months ago


----------

